

Equation Group: The Crown Creator of Cyber-Espionage - user9756
http://www.kaspersky.com/about/news/virus/2015/equation-group-the-crown-creator-of-cyber-espionage

======
user9756
This article refers to [https://securelist.com/blog/research/68750/equation-
the-deat...](https://securelist.com/blog/research/68750/equation-the-death-
star-of-malware-galaxy/)

Where the Q&A rapport is found
[http://25zbkz3k00wn2tp5092n6di7b5k.wpengine.netdna-
cdn.com/f...](http://25zbkz3k00wn2tp5092n6di7b5k.wpengine.netdna-
cdn.com/files/2015/02/Equation_group_questions_and_answers.pdf)

